# Northern-style weather



## Waterwings (Jan 20, 2008)

For all you guys up North, you can have your weather back, lol. It's 9 degrees here right now in western Ky. That just ain't right, lol.  :-k


----------



## pbw (Jan 20, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> For all you guys up North, you can have your weather back, lol. It's 9 degrees here right now in western Ky. That just ain't right, lol.  :-k




Took the dog out earlier its painful outside.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 20, 2008)

Bitterly cold and I hate it. My dogs are curently laying outside their house soaking-up the sunshine, but they are Huskies and love this cold stuff


----------



## pbw (Jan 20, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Bitterly cold and I hate it. My dogs are curently laying outside their house soaking-up the sunshine, but they are Huskies and love this cold stuff



Yea huskies probably think its near spring with this weather.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 20, 2008)

pbw said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Bitterly cold and I hate it. My dogs are curently laying outside their house soaking-up the sunshine, but they are Huskies and love this cold stuff
> ...



They probably do, lol.  

Outside temp is now up to a sweltering 15 degrees! :lol:


----------



## Popeye (Jan 20, 2008)

Woke up this morning and it was -8 and with wind chill it was -22. Yippee!!! That means the ice will be safe enough to fish through in another day or two.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 20, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Woke up this morning and it was *-8 and with wind chill it was -22. * Yippee!!! That means the ice will be safe enough to fish through in another day or two.



:shock: You'd just have to shoot me before I went outside in that weather :shock:


----------



## Popeye (Jan 20, 2008)

You mean that even if I provided the hot cocoa, you wouldn't go ice fishing with me in that kind of weather?


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 21, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> You mean that even if I provided the hot cocoa, you wouldn't go ice fishing with me in that kind of weather?



Hmm, it'd have to be a big cup of hot cocoa. I probably wouldn't be able to fish though, because I'd be wrapped-up like the michelin man and unable to move properly, lol.


----------



## pbw (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes snow is coming tonight! 8)


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 21, 2008)

Can't wait for the snow... hopefully we will get more than they are predicting. Would love a day off school!


----------



## Popeye (Jan 21, 2008)

NO! I don't want snow... I want cold weather. Snow insulates the ice and slows down the freezing rate. Once we get 7" of ice _THEN_ we can get snow to prevent the fish from seeing us ice fishermen.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 21, 2008)

alumacraftjoe said:


> Can't wait for the snow... hopefully we will get more than they are predicting. _Would love a day off schoo_l!



Lol, I ran into a fellow teacher at Walmart earlier this evening, and we share the same sentiment 




> NO! I don't want snow... I want cold weather. Snow insulates the ice and slows down the freezing rate. Once we get 7" of ice THEN we can get snow to prevent the fish from seeing us ice fishermen.



I'm concentrating real hard that you don't get any, and we get at least a couple of inches (that's all it takes to shut school down here  )


----------



## Mattman (Jan 22, 2008)

How's this...-21°...


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 22, 2008)

Okay, announced at 0600 this morning on the local channel, we're out for the day!  . No snow, but raining and cold temps, and the school buses can't travel all of the back roads that may get slick.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jan 22, 2008)

Isn't it odd how different parts of the country react to different amounts of snow? In Philly, we usually get a few storms a year. Sometimes they are big, sometimes they are barely anything. No matter what, snow in the city = panic and a state of emergency for many people. People are stocking up on ground beef, milk, and bread like the epocolypse is coming. Its crazy. I lived in Lake Tahoe California for a while. One time it started snowing on Christmas Eve and didn't stop until after New Years. The total was something insane like 10 feet and life still went on as normal...although they use construction graders to clear the roads in places like that. I like the snow. It makes things exciting, whether I can get to the MTNS or not.

I'll give you guys one thing though, its been FREEZING everywhere it seems. I'm just glad I don't live in Green Bay.


----------



## mtnman (Jan 22, 2008)

we are having a heat wave here in Pa. the temp is up to 28 degrees here. but i still cant fish because the river and creeks are froze over. and you wont catch me on the ice no matter how thick it gets. call me chicken!


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 22, 2008)

I remember the winters in Philly. Went to Navy damage control/firefighting school there in January-March '71, and then did 2 yrs at the main base there from Oct. '89 - Mar. '92. Pretty darn cold there! :shock: 

What are they doing with the naval base since they closed it?


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 22, 2008)

mtnman said:


> we are having a heat wave here in Pa. the temp is up to 28 degrees here. but i still cant fish because the river and creeks are froze over. and you wont catch me on the ice no matter how thick it gets. call me chicken!



Your right on that one. It made it up to to 36 today, and it felt good.


----------



## pbw (Jan 24, 2008)

My car said it was 12 F when I got home from work! :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine read 18, and it's dropping to 7 tonight! :shock: . Chance of flurries tomorrow. However, _Monday_ is predicted to be 59 with rain and wind.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 24, 2008)

I love snow, but I have had it with the cold. :evil: Today was aweful temps dropping all day and that wind...ugh. I don't mind cold if it snows, but without it I am ready for spring. What happened to global warming :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 24, 2008)

Latest forecast for here is 6 degrees now, 16 at the moment. I hate the cold! Fixin' to go feed the huskies and check their water, and I just know that they'll want to play for awhile, but not gonna accomodate them tonight.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 24, 2008)

We've been having wind chill advisories these past couple of days. -8 at night with wind chills as low as -20. Good thing the wind isn't really blowing hard. Currently in Zion, IL it is 0 with 10 MPH winds making -16 wind chill. Too bad I have to werk tomorrow or I would be out there fishing. That reminds me, I have to post my tally on the fishing log from yesterday.


----------



## pbw (Jan 24, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Latest forecast for here is 6 degrees now, 16 at the moment. I hate the cold! Fixin' to go feed the huskies and check their water, and I just know that they'll want to play for awhile, but not gonna accomodate them tonight.



Low here tonight is 7


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 24, 2008)

> ...Too bad I have to werk tomorrow or I would be out there fishing. That reminds me, I have to post my tally on the fishing log from yesterday.



:shock: You're hard core, Andy! I'm staying inside!  . 

I'm ready for Spring now!


----------



## Popeye (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh, I don't hate the cold but I do hate being cold. I have an Ice Armor cold weather suit, Ice Armor gloves, 1200 gram thinsulate boots and with a set of long johns under my jeans and a sweatshirt over a tee-shirt, I stay pretty warm. I fish from a shelter and a Coleman propane lantern brings the inside temp up to about 45 degrees. Yesterday it might have been a little colder inside as the bottle was near empty and the wind chill was -15 when I set out. I could just barely see my breath if I really looked.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 24, 2008)

> ...the wind chill was -15



:shock:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 25, 2008)

temp in the car this morning read 3 degrees. :evil:


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 25, 2008)

alumacraftjoe said:


> temp in the car this morning read 3 degrees. :evil:



:shock: Ouch!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 25, 2008)

It is Sea Bass weather - I leave for the boat in a few hours


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 25, 2008)

Catch a bunch!


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 26, 2008)

Forecast for tomorrow here is 54* and sunny, slight breeze! I do believe I'll have to do some fishing from the bank  

31* at the moment here at 2037. Better than the 1 digit temp a couple nights ago :shock:


----------

